# How often have you had an electric shock?



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

I came across this article http://bit.ly/b0kikb which suggests that 21% of American RVers have had an electric shock from their vehicle. I find this amazing and can't believe the same happens here. Must be much lower standards of care over the pond?RV facts


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Never in the motorhome, but twice in the house - 

once from my hairdryer and once from the kettle.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Never in mh but plenty of times when i have been checking live cables. :lol: 

You can`t see it 
You can`t smell it


But you can feel it


Dave p


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

First one from an electric fence. At least half a dozen since at mains, Won't recommend it.

Dick


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Had quite a few from the MH - but only static when exiting!

Loads during my career as a TV repairer, and to think the Victorians invented those shocking machines as an alternative to snake oil!


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*electric shock*

When I was on the tools many years ago I had a near fatal electric shock. it was only falling backwards that pulled the wires from my hands. I needed resuscitation by my quick thinking mate and treatment for burns. That was from an earth wire connected to an immersion heater, the live and neutral were isolated at the switch and disconnected but there was a fault on the kettle lead in the kitchen which was putting mains voltage to the earth wire so I got the lot when it was switched on. Since then no electric shocks as I always isolate at the main switch first. if you have to cut earth wires in situ for any reason it is best to use a continuity clamp to keep continuity that way you won't be the 'continuity' wire. you don't need much amperage to stop the heart if it is from arm to arm across the chest, from memory I think it is less than 1 amp.

Graham


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: electric shock*



zappy61 said:


> When I was on the tools many years ago I had a near fatal electric shock. it was only falling backwards that pulled the wires from my hands. I needed resuscitation by my quick thinking mate and treatment for burns. That was from an earth wire connected to an immersion heater, the live and neutral were isolated at the switch and disconnected but there was a fault on the kettle lead in the kitchen which was putting mains voltage to the earth wire so I got the lot when it was switched on. Since then no electric shocks as I always isolate at the main switch first. if you have to cut earth wires in situ for any reason it is best to use a continuity clamp to keep continuity that way you won't be the 'continuity' wire. you don't need much amperage to stop the heart if it is from arm to arm across the chest, from memory I think it is less than 1 amp.
> 
> Graham


Sustained 50 milliAmps will kill 95% of the population which is why RCDs are designed to quickly trip at 30.

 NOTE RCDs will only trip quickly if you test them regularly I do mine once a month because I'll never remember to do it the recommended once a quarter. READ The label which should be next to the consumer unit.

I've tested RCDs that haven't been regularly tested the mechanical parts seize up a bit and they are slow to trip.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We saw a pig get one at the weekend on an Electric fence the smell of bacon was lovely but the poor animal was most unhappy.

We have never had an electric shock in the Motorhome


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I can't emphasise enough how important it is to get a qualified electrician for even the most simple jobs. I can recommend the one in the photo.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I've never had an electric shock, but when my uncle was in his late teens/early twenties he'd been out and came home decidedly the worse for wear. My other uncle and I took him for a walk to help clear his head. We walked him across the farmyard, into the field and left him draped across the electric fence.  :lol:

Viv


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

On electric fences quite a few times - it really reminds you not to get near them for a few months....

3 times I can think of in houses

None in the camper (unless these RV folks are counting electrostatic - which is really clothing dependent I find - happens often from one of my cars - but it is not a big thing).

Wiring standards in US are much lower because the whole electrical approach there is different. Lower voltage so you can use it differently - eg poorly protected outside wiring is very common because its only 110 volts


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Should have read the post before voting  
No shocks in the van but am a clumsy so and so and have managed to narrowly miss electrocuting myself several times.
Do get little shocks off the car though.
Sue


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Shocks*

Hello,

I have lost count, probably more than 200.

But I have to work on live machinery so wear the appropriate clothing and footwear and I never work alone on live systems.

It is part of the job for me.

But as Frank said, sustained 50mA can kill and you should test the RCD on a regular basis. But not just the RCD on the Consumer units. Those on extension cables, garden equipment and other cables where fitted.

I cannot believe how many people do not have and RCD on their home electrics. And then they are usually the ones that see their 4rse when I refused to remove my work boots.

STUFF your Beige Shagpile, I enjoy life.

TM


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I got a weird gentle vibration of the whole outer skin when just pulled up in a huge downpour. Plugged in to a French socket with reversed wiring, the van was running with water, and got this weird feeling as I got back in to check the tester plug.

I can't remember if I unplugged till the rain stopped, or turned the plug around, but I've never had it at any other time, wether heavy rain or reversed socket. Maybe I've just not had those conditions again!

Since the van has a trip I would think that was just the water creating that leak?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I get a tingle from my RV when there is no earth on site, I have a spike and a short earth cable with 2 croc clips, connect that and the tingle vanishes. 8O 

Loddy


----------



## H12GCP (Dec 22, 2008)

never ..... but my mother in law did from the "special" chair I got her one Christmas ...... up for sale now ..... only used once


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Every time I see my wife in her tight jeans or miniskirt!! :lol:


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

A friend of mine used to have a few cattle and they would often 'Pee' on the electric fence 8O 8O 

It really doesn't bear thinking about!

Mark


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

rayc said:


> I can't emphasise enough how important it is to get a qualified electrician for even the most simple jobs. I can recommend the one in the photo.


Brilliant - made me spill my tea!


----------

